# Cube Stereo 140 SL (2021) - Antriebsprobleme nachvollziehbar? (Praxis Girder + XT 8100)



## dd_barfoos (14. Dezember 2020)

Hallo,

ich mag mein Bike sehr. Das Handling ist perfekt für mich. ABER: der Antrieb gibt mir zu bedenken.
Im 1. und 2. Gang ist ein konstantes Rattern der Kette zu spühren. Inzwischen springt sie auch öfter mal nach innen runter, weil die Kette lieber auf einem Zahn aufsetzt, statt sich vom Zahn aufnehmen zu lassen.

Das ganze hat leider auch ne Vorgeschichte: Kette war ab Werk verkehrtrum drauf. Kurbel war ab Werk so eingebaut, dass der Bowdenzug vom Dropper-Post um die Welle lag und sich eingefressen hat.

Fazit: neue Kurbel und Kette gedreht.
Jetzt ist es aber immernoch trotzdem so, dass im 1. Gang die Kette spührbar an den Zähnen der Kurbel hängenbleibt.
Es ist mir mehrfach passiert, dass beim bergauf-Treten die Kette nach innen von der Kurbel gesprungen ist. 

(Ich hab die obere Kettenführung aktuell demontiert, weil die Kette sich darin verhklemmt hatte beim runterspringen).

Kann das jemand nachvollziehen?

Oder kann mir jemand bestätigten, dass bei ihm/ihr die Praxis-Kurbel mit der XT-Schaltung harmoniert?

Beste Grüße aus Dresden


----------



## Hille2001 (14. Dezember 2020)

ist das die Kurbel mit Wave Design statt Narrow Wide?





sollte ein anderes Kettenblatt montiert sein kann es zu einer ungünstigen Kettenlinie kommen die dein Fall plausibel erklären könnte


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dd_barfoos (14. Dezember 2020)

Hille2001 schrieb:


> ist das die Kurbel mit Wave Design statt Narrow Wide?
> Anhang anzeigen 1168515
> 
> sollte ein anderes Kettenblatt montiert sein kann es zu einer ungünstigen Kettenlinie kommen die dein Fall plausibel erklären könnte


Danke für die Punkte.

Ich hab das Original-Kettenblatt mit mit einer Kettenlinie von 52mm. Das Alignment der Kette auf dem Wave-Tech-Kettenblatt ist natürlich ne mögliche Fehlerquelle, aber zum Glück ist das auf dem Kettenblatt nochmal aufgedruckt, so dass man es schon mutwillig falsch machen müsste. Die stimmt also auch.

Ich hab generell auch den Eindruck, dass die Kette ziemlich schief läuft im 1. Gang. Die 52mm Kettenlinie scheint ja aber "normal" zu sein für Boost-12speed-XT-Kurbeln.

Ich bin ratlos. Letzten Endes werde ich den Händler bitten mir zu helfen. Würde aber wirklich gern selbst verstehen, was da los ist.
Hab schon überlegt, ob das Wave-Tech-Kettenblatt schlicht für Shimano nicht gemacht ist und nur bei SRAM wirklich gut funktioniert.


----------



## Hille2001 (14. Dezember 2020)

Du fährst 12fach Shimano Kette?
Sagst ja nicht viel über deine Komponenten.

Wenn ja und das KB nicht für 12HG ausgelegt ist kann die Kette da bzw vor allem das Kettenschloss Probleme machen.


----------



## dd_barfoos (14. Dezember 2020)

Danke, dass du da noch weiter drüber nachdenkst.

Ich fahre nur, was ab Werk verbaut war.

Die Kette ist eine Shimano CN-M6100 und die Kurbel Praxis Girder Carbon, Boost, 32T.

Praxis sagt dazu "_Direct Mount Wave Tech rings are sold separately and are 10/11 and 12sp compatible_."

Viele Grüße


----------



## Basti138 (15. Dezember 2020)

Mach mal Bilder, was du genau meinst.


----------



## Hille2001 (15. Dezember 2020)

wenn alles ab Werk verbaut ist dann schieb das Teil doch zum Händler ,soll der sich drum kümmern
ich dachte du hast nachgerüstet

der Pizzateller läuft schon extrem schief egal bei welchen 12x Schaltungen
aber da fährt man ja nicht so oft drauf


----------



## hptaccv (23. Dezember 2020)

Ich hab das Vorjahresmodell mit XT Kurbel M6100 (SLX) Kette und SLX Ritzelpaket. 
Trotz perfekt eingestelltem Schaltwerk hab ich ähnliches zu berichten auf den größten drei Ritzeln, relativ lautes rattern - natürlich vorallem bei dreckiger Kette.. 
Hatte einen leicht verzogenen Schaltwerkskäfig im Verdacht...


----------



## Basti138 (23. Dezember 2020)

Die 1x Schaltungen laufen lauter, als man es von früher her kennt 
Stelle mal ein Bild ein, wo man sieht, ob die Kette richtig eingefädelt ist.
Du kannst nur die "Gänge" einstellen, dass es nicht rattert (versuch den gang zu wechseln) und wenn das passt, ist es eben Kombination Ritzel mit Kette.


----------



## hptaccv (23. Dezember 2020)

...den Verdacht hab ich auch (@Basti138) - wenn ich die Kupplung rausnehme läufts deutlich leiser. Mein nächster Versuch wäre eine andere Ketten/Ritzelkombination beim nächsten/ersten Verschleißwechsel.


----------



## Basti138 (23. Dezember 2020)

Beim Mitfahrer läuft die Shimano auch lauter. Wir haben die KMC gegen eine Shimano Kette getauscht. Nicht wirklich besser geworden. Er spürt auch ein leichtes "Gnubbeln" beim Treten unter last. Das Bike/Kassette ist recht neu, etwa so 200km? 
Schaltauge ist gerade, Schaltraster stimmen - kein typisches Rattern einer verstellten Schaltung etz - es läuft halt eben lauter.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Micha38 (7. Januar 2021)

Kann ich bestätigen. Hab gleiches bei 1x12. Als wenn der Gang springt, kommt aber vom Kettenblatt. 
Seltsamerweise nur bei Shimano, bei der Eagle ist mir das bisher noch nicht aufgefallen. Scheint harmonischer u. ruhiger zu laufen dank der vielen Steighilfen


----------



## hptaccv (7. Januar 2021)

ich kanns mittlerweile auf 'dreckige Kette' eingrenzen. Ist die Kette sauber, läuft alles ruhig, nach den ersten tiefen Pfützen laufen die inneren drei Ritzel recht rau. O-ton Mitfahrer " ..das klingt aber nicht gut..." .
Muß man sich wohl daran gewöhnen. Hätte gehofft daß evtl mit Ketten anderer Hersteller vielleicht ewas Ruhe herzustellen ist.


----------



## Nuke2 (12. Januar 2021)

Ich habe zwar nur nen Stereo 2020 mit SLX 12fach Kassette und Shimano Kette.
Im Sommer war noch alles ok, jetzt wo der Schlamm da draußen wartet, ist das ganz fürchterlich.
Die oberen 4 Ritzel laufen so was von laut/rau und unangenehm unter Druck. Nen Kollege fährt so ein KTM Kapoho mit 1x10 und da ist nix. Das liegt an dem doch recht schrägen Winkel der Kette.
Ich bin mal gespannt ich baue gerade mein XC auf 1x11 um, mal sehen was das gibt.


----------



## Epsche (30. Juni 2021)

dd_barfoos schrieb:


> Danke, dass du da noch weiter drüber nachdenkst.
> 
> Ich fahre nur, was ab Werk verbaut war.
> 
> ...


----------



## Epsche (30. Juni 2021)

Ich fahre den gleichen Antrieb. Und hab auch das gleiche Problem. In den 3 leichten Gängen sehr laut.  Und vorne wirft das Kettenblatt die Kette im kleinsten Gang runter. Hast Du eine Lösung mittlerweile gefunden?


----------



## Ritzibi (5. September 2021)

_Das Problem hatte ich auch und zwar bei einem nagelneuen Bike.
Hab die Kurbel gegen eine XT-Kurbel getauscht, jetzt ist ruhe. 
Das Wave Kettenblatt soll ja für 10/11 und 12-fach und mit Shimano als auch SRAM kompatibel sein.
Naja, glaube eher da ist praxis works etwas zu optimistisch...._


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Benni1212 (22. September 2021)

Ritzibi schrieb:


> _Das Problem hatte ich auch und zwar bei einem nagelneuen Bike.
> Hab die Kurbel gegen eine XT-Kurbel getauscht, jetzt ist ruhe.
> Das Wave Kettenblatt soll ja für 10/11 und 12-fach und mit Shimano als auch SRAM kompatibel sein.
> Naja, glaube eher da ist praxis works etwas zu optimistisch...._


Fahre ein Cube Elite pro 2021 mit shimano 1x12 und Praxis boost Kurbel 32 T habe das selbe Problem, das es zum einen sehr laut ist und zum anderen sie Kette im obersten Ritzen vorne vom Kettenbach rutscht, nachdem hinten ein Spacer verbaut wurde um kettenführung zu verbessern passiert das selbe wieder.
Der Händler meinte dass es vermutlich am Kettenbach liegt, überlege jetzt auch auf das shimano XT kettenblatt umzurüsten wenn das das Problem löst.


----------



## Ritzibi (22. September 2021)

Wie ich schon geschrieben hatte, ist bei mir mit XT-Kurbel und natürlich XT-Kettenblatt Ruhe eingekehrt. Hab die Praxis-Kurbel verkauft, war dann quasi kostentechnisch Null auf Null.


----------



## Benni1212 (23. September 2021)

Ritzibi schrieb:


> Wie ich schon geschrieben hatte, ist bei mir mit XT-Kurbel und natürlich XT-Kettenblatt Ruhe eingekehrt. Hab die Praxis-Kurbel verkauft, war dann quasi kostentechnisch Null auf Null.


Ok also hast du nicht nur Ketten Blatt sondern, sondern Kurbel gewechselt, auch das tretlager ?


----------



## Ritzibi (23. September 2021)

Benni1212 schrieb:


> Ok also hast du nicht nur Ketten Blatt sondern, sondern Kurbel gewechselt, auch das tretlager ?


Genau,  hat zusammen um die 180€ gekostet


----------



## Benni1212 (23. September 2021)

Perfekt vielen dank, Darf ich fragen um welches Fahrrad es sich bei dir handelt ?


----------



## Ritzibi (23. September 2021)

Cube Stereo HPC 140 SL 2021
Nicht vergessen, fürs  Kettenblatt wird das SHIMANO Werkzeug TL-FC41 benötigt.
Für die Praxis Girder inklusive des Praxis Innenlager hab ich 180€ bekommen.


----------



## Daniel2512 (9. Oktober 2021)

Ritzibi schrieb:


> Cube Stereo HPC 140 SL 2021
> Nicht vergessen, fürs  Kettenblatt wird das SHIMANO Werkzeug TL-FC41 benötigt.
> Für die Praxis Girder inklusive des Praxis Innenlager hab ich 180€ bekommen.


----------



## Daniel2512 (9. Oktober 2021)

Hallo zusammen 
Hab mir vor 2 Wochen das Cube Stereo 140 HPC SL 2022 geholt, nun hab ich auch das gleiche Problem nach ca. 200km das es mir im kleinsten Gang beim starken Pedalieren die Kette runter schmeißt.
Es ist immer der gleiche Zahn, sieht Foto 
Der schon stark abgenutzte Zahn 

Hat das wer von euch bei Cube schon Reklamiert und was ist dabei rausgekommen?


----------



## Ritzibi (9. Oktober 2021)

Ich hatte es ja weiter  oben schon geschrieben. 
Die Praxis Kettenblätter sollen zwar angeblich für Shimano und SRAM 12-fach geeignet sein sind sie aber nicht. Die Praxis Carbon Kurbel ist reines Marketing.  Eine XT-KURBEL kostet sogar weniger und funktioniert.


----------



## Daniel2512 (9. Oktober 2021)

Danke für die Info


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Daniel2512 (9. Oktober 2021)

Was für einen XT Kurbel passt für das Cube Stereo 140, die 8100 oder die 8120 bzw. Welche hast du jetzt verbaut.
Was ich aktuell raus gefunden habe ist das die Prexis Kurbel 55mm chainline und ein Offset von 3mm hat, steht zumindest auf der Kurbel drauf


----------



## direttissima (9. Oktober 2021)

Daniel2512 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen
> Hab mir vor 2 Wochen das Cube Stereo 140 HPC SL 2022 geholt, nun hab ich auch das gleiche Problem nach ca. 200km das es mir im kleinsten Gang beim starken Pedalieren die Kette runter schmeißt.
> Es ist immer der gleiche Zahn, sieht Foto
> Der schon stark abgenutzte Zahn
> ...



Deine Kette sitzt auf dem Bild doch falsch, oder? Schau mal auf die Darstellung auf dem Kettenblatt. Dort ist abgebildet an welchem Zahn die Außen- bzw Innenlasche der Kette sitzen muss. Sprich: Du musst die Kette um einen Zahn versetzen.
Das löst zwar nicht das Rattern in kleinen Gängen, sollte aber den Kettenlauf verbessern und hoffentlich das Abwerfen verhindern.


----------



## Daniel2512 (10. Oktober 2021)

direttissima schrieb:


> Deine Kette sitzt auf dem Bild doch falsch, oder? Schau mal auf die Darstellung auf dem Kettenblatt. Dort ist abgebildet an welchem Zahn die Außen- bzw Innenlasche der Kette sitzen muss. Sprich: Du musst die Kette um einen Zahn versetzen.
> Das löst zwar nicht das Rattern in kleinen Gängen, sollte aber den Kettenlauf verbessern und hoffentlich das Abwerfen verhindern.


Danke für die Info.
Du hattest recht, die Kette war nicht auf der richtigen Position 👍 gemacht getan und siehe da das Problem mit dem Abwurf der Kette ist beseitigt 
Perfekt 👌


----------

